# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  как предлагать Господу пищу

## Ямуначарья дас

02.03.2010  Ася_Шелест:

Приветствую всех! Приношу свои извинения, если немного не по теме вопрос: вегетарианская пища благостна, только если предложена Кришне. Не могли бы мне разъяснить как предлагать Господу пищу? Читать Харе Кришна и во время приготовления думать о Боге? И какие изображения Бога и если Вас не затруднит, посоветуйте где их взять.
Благодарю!)))

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна! Да, самое важное - думать о Боге и посвящать то, что мы делаем, Ему лично. Особенно то, что едим, с этого начинается наше практическое служение. Существуют такие рекомендации:

Подношение пищи Богу.
Готовя пищу, очень важно соблюдать чистоту. Прежде чем начать, обязательно вымойте руки. Пищу, в процессе приготовления, не пробуйте, первым должен попробовать Господь, Если вы готовите точно по испытанным рецептам, то у вас все получится. После приготовления пищу необходимо поднести Господу. Старайтесь вложить в приготовление пищи для Бога всю вашу любовь к Нему, и Он примет ваше подношение. Для предложения пищи хорошо иметь несколько новых маленьких чашечек и небольшой новый поднос. Возьмите понемногу от каждого блюда и разложите в чашечки на подносе. Теперь вы можете просто сказать:"Дорогой Господь, пожалуйста, прими эту пищу", и в течение нескольких минут повторять мантру Харе Кришна: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Переложите все обратно и вымойте чашечки и поднос. То, что вы приготовили, теперь называется прасад (милость Бога). Подавайте его на стол и помните, что он освобождает нас от воздействия кармы. Пожалуйста, наслаждайтесь им и постарайтесь оценить его духовные качества.
Если со временем вы захотите предлагать пищу Господу по всем правилам, установленным в движении сознания Кришны, то можно обратиться к книгам издательства "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст", во многих из которых помещено приложение "Йога приема пищи", с подробным изложением всех необходимых правил.

О более полном стандарте предложения пищи.
Приготовление, предложение и приём пищи это один из важнейших аспектов преданного служения, практического применения духовного знания. Таким образом мы постепенно начинаем осознавать себя слугами Бога, начинаем действовать так в повседневной жизни, естественным образом занимаем свои чувства служением. И на этом пути можно и нужно стремиться делать всё более и более совершенно, стремиться доставить Кришне больше удовольствия. Соответственно, наши стандарты приготовления, предложения и приёма прасада можно улучшать всё больше и больше.
Предлагать пищу своими словами вполне нормально и хорошо. Но лучше, это более высокий стандарт, делать это с помощью специальных мантр предложения, рекомендуемых в обществе сознания Кришны (раньше они публиковались во всех книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, в приложении "Йога приёма пищи", но в последних изданиях может и не быть):
нама ом вишну-падайа кришна-прештхайа бху-тале
шримате бхактиведанта-свамин ити намине

намас те сарасвате деве гаура-вани-прачарине
нирвишеша-шунйавади-пашчатйа-деша-тарине
(повторяется 3 раза)

Я выражаю свое почтение Шри Шримад А.Ч.Бхактиведанте Свами Прабхупаде, который очень дорог Господу Кришне, ибо он нашел себе прибежище у Его лотосных стоп.

Почтительные поклоны тебе, о духовный учитель, слуга Сарасвати Госвами. Ты милостиво проповедуешь учение Господа Чайтанйадевы и несешь освобождение странам Запада, зараженным имперсонализмом и философией пустоты.

намо маха-ваданйайа кришна-према прадайа те
кришнайа кришна-чайтанйа-намне гаура твише намах
(3 раза)

О самое милостивое воплощение Господа! Ты — Сам Господь Кришна, явившийся как Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху. Кожа Твоя — золотистого цвета, как у Шримати Радхарани, и Ты щедро раздаешь чистую любовь к Кришне. Я выражаю Тебе свое почтение.

намо брахманйа-девайа го-брахмана-хитайа ча
джагаддхитайа кришнайа говиндайа намо намах
(3 раза)

Я выражаю свое почтение Господу Кришне, которому поклоняются все брахманы, благожелателю коров и брахманов, вечному благодетелю всего мира. Я снова и снова выражаю свое почтение Личности Бога, которого называют Кришна и Говинда.

Первая мантра (из двух частей) это пранама Шриле Прабхупаде, мантра, в которой мы выражаем своё почтение ему. Её также хорошо повторять перед началом какого-либо иного служения (чтения Харе Кришна мантры, книг, слушания лекций и т.д., а также, когда кланяемся алтарю в храме или дома). Пранама это индивидуальная мантра для поклонения духовному учителю, когда мы прославляем его, благодарим и передаём своё служение, которое он передаёт далее Кришне.

Алтарь можно сделать самим. Самый простой вариант - открыть книгу с изображением Кришны или Господа Чайтаньи и гуру парампары. Или установить изображения отдельно, если имеются, поместив в рамки.
Специальную посуду для предложения можно ставить перед самим алтарём. Помимо готовых блюд, хорошо ставить чашечку с чистой водой. А при чтении мантр предложения звонить в небольшой колокольчик. После этого надо подождать, пока Кришна будет пробовать наше подношение, лучше минут 10-15. В это время можно повторять Харе Кришна мантру на чётках или петь. Также и во время приготовления очень хорошо петь или слушать аудиозапись киртана или лекции.
Перед приёмом прасада (помыв и убрав посуду, в которой мы предлагали) можно произнести специальную молитву:
маха-прасаде говинде
нама-брахмани вайшнаве
свалпа-пунйа-ватам раджан
вишвасо наива джайате

Вера в маха-прасад, Говинду, святое имя и вайшнавов не разовьется в сердцах тех, чей запас благочестия невелик.

шарира абидйа-джал, джодендрийа тахе кал,
дживе пхеле вишайа-сагоре
та'ра мадхйе джихва ати, лобхамой судурмати,
та'ке джета катхина самсаре
кришна баро дойамой, корибаре джихва джай,
сва-прасад-анна-дило бхаи
сеи аннамрита пао, радха-кришна-гуна гао,
преме дако чаитанйа-нитаи

Материальное тело — комок невежества, а чувства — тропинки, ведущие к смерти. Так или иначе мы оказались в океане чувственного наслаждения. Язык же — самый ненасытный и неукротимый из всех органов чувств. Обусловленной душе очень трудно обуздать язык в этом мире. Но Ты, Господь Кришна, очень милостив, ибо даровал нам остатки Своей пищи, чтобы мы могли обуздать свой язык. Вкусите же этот нектарный кришна-прасад, воспойте славу Их Милостям Шри Шри Радхе и Кришне и с любовью воскликните: «Чайтанья! Нитай!»

Или можно просто в уме ещё раз выразить свою благодарность Кришне за чудесную пищу, которую мы получаем по Его милости.

Специальные изображения для домашнего алтаря (или просто предложения пищи) можно приобрести в храме или центре Общества сознания Кришны вашего города, или заказать в вайшнавских интернет-магазинах, ссылки на которые можно найти в разделе "Лой Базар" - http://forum.krishna.ru/viewforum.php?f=72
Также можно распечатать фото из интернета, например, отсюда - http://dayalnitay.murti.ru/index.php...254&Itemid=162
В середине страницы - Изображения для алтаря.

Mahabuddhi das

----------

